# RANT * INFP male is harder than INFP female * RANT



## Hotspur (Jan 14, 2011)

I felt like posting this in my blog. It's mainly for other INFP males, but it's a good rant. It's my response to the topic.



Hotspur said:


> RANT * RANT * RANT
> 
> I'm not going to say that introverted women don't often have more romantic choices than introverted men, but it doesn't make anything EASIER. The truly date worthy percentage of people for most INFPs is quite low, no matter how many people are drooling over you. I'm an INFP guy and I have no trouble meeting women. At times, I lament the fact that I am single and I act like I am not meeting people, but the fact is that I am not meeting THE RIGHT people. Off the top of my head I can think of at least five very attractive girls who have approached me recently, and, if I were a "player" type, I could call them right up and go out tonight. They are not what I want, and I refuse to lead them on like that. Just because you are introverted doesn't mean life is harder, just because you are feeling as a guy doesn't mean you are a sissy. For some people, perhaps those statements are false, but not for everyone, and so much of life is about getting what you give. Never expect results from inaction.
> 
> ...


----------

